# Litter training material?



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

So today when we went to the breeder, he suggested that since our hedgie has been living in pine shavings and just doing his business where he pleases that even thought we're using a fleece liner, we should fill the litter pan with pine shavings and that might help in the training process. 

My concern is that if he gets used to using a pine shaving litter pan, won't we have to start the process all over again when I switch to just paper towels in the litter pan?


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

Most hedgehogs won't fully "litter train" the way some other small animals can. Most will tend to "go" on their wheel while running, and a majority of us put down something that can be easily changed daily when the wheel is washed (like paper towels in a litter pan, or smaller fleece liner under the wheel). Shavings and fleece are also not a great combo, the shavings will end up "stuck" in the fleece and can be difficult to pick out.

I can also guarantee you that your hedgie is not used to going in shavings just because that's what he's currently living in - if anything, he's just used to going when he needs to go, regardless of what's underneath him.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

sarahspins said:


> Most hedgehogs won't fully "litter train" the way some other small animals can. Most will tend to "go" on their wheel while running, and a majority of us put down something that can be easily changed daily when the wheel is washed (like paper towels in a litter pan, or smaller fleece liner under the wheel). Shavings and fleece are also not a great combo, the shavings will end up "stuck" in the fleece and can be difficult to pick out.
> 
> I can also guarantee you that your hedgie is not used to going in shavings just because that's what he's currently living in - if anything, he's just used to going when he needs to go, regardless of what's underneath him.


YES! Oh I'm so happy you said that. I know they don't really fully litter train and that it's really like a 50-50 shot from what I've heard, so when the breeder seemed to think it would help I was willing to give it a go, but I've been really against using shavings from the beginning and was very unhappy about it. But now I don't have to!!

Thanks :grin:


----------

